# tee shirt apple



## pitipod (28 Avril 2007)

Existe-t-il un magasin en ligne a part eBay en france ou l'on puisse acheté un tee shirt Apple digne de ce nom?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, tout &#231;a, non?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2007)

Non. Apple ne vend pas au grand public de t-shirts &#224; son effigie.


----------



## tantoillane (28 Avril 2007)

Salut pitipod (pour commencer  ) 


C'est vrai que la question est pas b&#234;te, o&#249; est-ce que, les gentils messieurs de l'apple expo se procurrent leur T-shirt (qui s'&#233;crit au passage avec un T car c'est tout simplement la forme qu'il a,  ) Je sais qu'il y en a sur le forum, peut-&#234;tre pourront-ils nous &#233;clairer. Car Apple doit bien donner son autorisation pour qu'il soient imprimer d'autant que S Jobs passe de temps en temps en France ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> C'est vrai que la question est pas b&#234;te, o&#249; est-ce que, les gentils messieurs de l'apple expo se procurrent leur T-shirt (qui s'&#233;crit au passage avec un T car c'est tout simplement la forme qu'il a,  )



Voir la r&#233;ponse pr&#233;c&#233;dente: Apple *ne vend, et encore moins ne donne au grand public*, ses t-shirts et autres polos officiels...

Alors &#224; part bosser pour Apple &#224; l'AE...


----------



## tantoillane (28 Avril 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voir la réponse précédente: Apple ne vend, et encore moins ne donne au *grand public*, ses t-shirts et autres polos officiels...



Ok, c'est donc bien qu'elle en fait faire pour elle par une entreprise sûrement externe spécialisé et qu'il n'y en a que pour le personnel, dommage elle aurait de la pub sur le dos de quelques fans


----------



## pitipod (28 Avril 2007)

cela serait une bonne idée de division verticale pour apple
hier les ordinateurs...
aujourd'hui des vetements


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Avril 2007)

pitipod a dit:


> Existe-t-il un magasin en ligne a part eBay en france ou l'on puisse acheté un tee shirt Apple digne de ce nom?



Bonne question !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2007)

La r&#233;ponse a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e, texto. Pourquoi continuer &#224; palabrer? Ceux qui n'ont rien &#224; dire, et bien continuent &#224; le dire malgr&#233; tout. &#199;a ne change pas beaucoup ici.


----------



## F118I4 (28 Avril 2007)

Au Japon,pour le Golden Week(la semaine de vacances nationales)
Apple a edité spécialement des t-shirts pour le personnel d' applestore et il paraitrait que les clients en ont eu.
Si vous voulez voir les t-shirts http://www.mac4ever.com/news/29477/apple_offre_des_t_shirt_au_japon/


----------



## tantoillane (28 Avril 2007)

Oulaa ...!! il vaut mieux qu'apple reste dans les ordi parce que ses T-shirt :affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Avril 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bonjour, tout &#231;a, non?


Au revoir&#169;.


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2007)

Tu pourrais faire un peu moins de bruit Ed steupl&#233; ? :sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4250672 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais faire un peu moins de bruit Ed steupl&#233; ? :sleep:


Je sais, je ronfle. 

Mais je me soigne.


----------



## La mouette (29 Avril 2007)

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/TShirt/index.html


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Sinon, pour 100 euro pièce, je peux vous faire des t-shirt imprimé avec un de mes splendides avatars faits à la main (tournez la tête un peu vers la gauche, vous en verrez un exemplaire)

(ajoutez 50 euro et je vous dessine le logo Apple en fond)

Frais de port à votre charge.




Ca parait cher, mais chaque modèle sera un exemplaire unique, dessiné et colorié à la main - un collector innestimable, donc.


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2007)

Je cherche un ouvre boite, un mod&#232;le d'avant 1963 si possible. 

Dans la n&#233;gative, je vends une boite de miettes de thon &#224; la tomate. Bon &#233;tat g&#233;n&#233;ral, vidange faite et plaquettes neuve, quelques rayures sur le dessus, cause s&#233;paration avec mon ancien ouvre boite.

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4251593 a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un ouvre boite, un modèle d'avant 1963 si possible. .


Mais avec ou sans le logo Apple ?

Non, parce que si tu n'es pas précis, comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide ?
(je me demande si tu as fais une recherche avant de poser ta question...)


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais avec ou sans le logo Apple ?



Peux-tu me faire un t-shirt avec une bo&#238;te de miettes de thon dessin&#233;e dessus, mais sans le logo Apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Peux-tu me faire un t-shirt avec une boîte de miettes de thon dessinée dessus, mais sans le logo Apple ?



Pour toi, je dessinerais le nuage derrière la boîte dont la forme évoque la boîte sans que celle-ci ne soit dessinée et je l'intitulerais "Ceci n'est pas une boîte de miettes de thon - de même que la vie n'est pas une boîte de miettes d'émotions"

Ca fera comme un environnement culturel et philosophiques oriento-occidental à la boîte de thon qui devrait t'interpeller quelque part.

Non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour toi, je dessinerais le nuage derrière la boîte dont la forme évoque la boîte sans que celle-ci ne soit dessinée et je l'intitulerais "Ceci n'est pas une boîte de miettes de thon - de même que la vie n'est pas une boîte de miettes d'émotions"
> 
> Ca fera comme un environnement culturel et philosophiques oriento-occidental à la boîte de thon qui devrait t'interpeller quelque part.
> 
> Non ?



Parfait 

Donc, je t'en prends sept, un pour chaque jour de la semaine. Il faudrait cependant ajouter une très légère variation sur chacune des boîtes de thon pour évoquer le changement, l'écoulement inéxorable du temps qui conduit les êtres et les choses vers leur destin. 

Je laisse ça à ton imagination


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Est ce que je pourrais avoir la même gamme de Tshirt avec pour logo un ouvre boîte et une boîte de miettes de thon et comme inscription : 

"A chaque jour son ouvre boîte de miettes d'émotions"


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, pour 100 euro pièce, je peux vous faire des t-shirt imprimé avec un de mes splendides avatars faits à la main (tournez la tête un peu vers la gauche, vous en verrez un exemplaire)
> 
> (ajoutez 50 euro et je vous dessine le logo Apple en fond)
> 
> Frais de port à votre charge.



Donc tu nous donnes 100 euros si l'on accepte de porter un de tes tee-shirt ! 
Et les 50 euros supplémentaires, c'est pour la prime de risque, c'est bien ça ? :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

pitipod a dit:


> Existe-t-il un magasin en ligne a part eBay en france ou l'on puisse acheté un tee shirt Apple digne de ce nom?



Nan, y'a pas... Mais t'es un p'tit jeune démerde, non?

Alors tu prend l'autocollant qu'Apple t'a offert quand t'as acheté ton Mac tout joli (Si tu ne l'as pas déjà collé sur ta bagnole comme un pauv' blaireau moisi), un beau ticheurte noir tout neuf, le fer à repasser de ta maman (Ou de ta femme si tu en as trouvé une qui te supporte) et tu fais comme pour un transfert... Si ça colle au fer, parle-z-en à ta maman ou à ta greluche (En priant pour qu'elle te supporte encore longtemps)...

Ne me remercie pas, je n'aime pas les sucreries... :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan, y'a pas... Mais t'es un p'tit jeune démerde, non?
> 
> Alors tu prend l'autocollant qu'Apple t'a offert quand t'as acheté ton Mac tout joli (Si tu ne l'as pas déjà collé sur ta bagnole comme un pauv' blaireau moisi), un beau ticheurte noir tout neuf, le fer à repasser de ta maman (Ou de ta femme si tu en as trouvé une qui te supporte) et tu fais comme pour un transfert... Si ça colle au fer, parle-z-en à ta maman ou à ta greluche (En priant pour qu'elle te supporte encore longtemps)...
> 
> Ne me remercie pas, je n'aime pas les sucreries... :love:



Bon conseil 
`
Pour les autocollants Apple, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'en ai eu deux.

Le premier, je l'ai appliqué sur une vieille vitre cassée dans la cave. Le deuxième, sur la caméra de surveillance de la rue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon conseil
> `



Un peu, oui!


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un peu, oui!









Ah, merde !!...
Me suis gour&#233; de fil !...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2007)

pitipod a dit:


> Existe-t-il un magasin en ligne a part eBay en france ou l'on puisse acheté un tee shirt Apple digne de ce nom?



*Salut*
sais-tu s'il existe un magasin ou un quelconque endroit sur terre ou l'on puisse acheter un ordinateur Apple qui ne vous surcharge pas de problème passé deux ans d'utilisation ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, merde !!...
> Me suis gouré de fil !...





-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Salut*
> sais-tu s'il existe un magasin ou un quelconque endroit sur terre ou l'on puisse acheter un ordinateur Apple qui ne vous surcharge pas de problème passé deux ans d'utilisation ?






*!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> NAlors tu prend l'autocollant qu'Apple t'a offert quand t'as acheté ton Mac tout joli


T'as eu un autocollant, toi ?
La vache !

Ouais, Apple c'est de la merde, des fois ils oublient l'autocollant !
Si je n'en reçois pas un carton dans les dix jours, je switche vers Vista et ce sera bien fait, que Steve Jobs il va en pleurer sa mère !

Non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

Hé ho tu fais d'abord mes teeshirt ! 

J'ai envoyé 50 euros et j'ai rien reçue !


----------



## kisbizz (1 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon conseil
> `
> Pour les autocollants Apple, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'en ai eu deux.
> 
> Le premier, je l'ai appliqué sur une vieille vitre cassée dans la cave. Le deuxième, sur la caméra de surveillance de la rue



moi j'en ai bien plus mais le probleme est de les retrouver :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

1 je le mettra surement sur ma nouvelle 4 roues cabossé les autres.......a voir


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, Apple c'est de la merde, des fois ils oublient l'autocollant !
> Si je n'en reçois pas un carton dans les dix jours, je switche vers Vista et ce sera bien fait, que Steve Jobs il va en pleurer sa mère !
> 
> Non mais.



Non ! Ponk, ne fais pas ça ! Reste parmi nous.

Tiens je vais décoller l'autocollant de la vitre de ma cave et je te l'envoie. Tu verras, bien qu'un peu froissé, il est très beau : il y a une pomme dessus


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non ! Ponk, ne fais pas ça ! Reste parmi nous.
> 
> Tiens je vais décoller l'autocollant de la vitre de ma cave et je te l'envoie. Tu verras, bien qu'un peu froissé, il est très beau : il y a une pomme dessus


Ah.....
Je respire !
C'est vrai quoi, moi aussi je veux être content de faire de la pub gratos pour une marque d'ordinateurs.
C'est trop la classe.

Maintenant, qu'en faire ?

Je crois que le mien, je vais le coller sur un pot de yaourt (vide) pour en faire un pot à crayon dans lequel je mettrais, non des crayons, mais des pommes d'amour (notez le symbole).

'tain, appellez-moi le Philippe Starck des Macusers, je suis trop un créatif !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mai 2007)

Ponk il a pas eu d'autocollant avec son mac, la teuhon!   

C'est m&#234;me pas un vrai, tu t'es fait eu, on t'a refourgu&#233; un fake fait &#224; Ta&#239;wan. 

:casse:
Je sais, je sais, tous les macs sont faits &#224; Ta&#239;wan.


----------



## tantoillane (1 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ponk il a pas eu d'autocollant avec son mac, la teuhon!
> 
> C'est m&#234;me pas un vrai, tu t'es fait eu, on t'a refourgu&#233; un fake fait &#224; Ta&#239;wan.
> 
> ...




C'est malin d'&#233;crire en blanc, j'allais justement r&#233;pondre ce que tu avais &#233;cris :rateau:


----------



## béné (1 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Peux-tu me faire un t-shirt avec une boîte de miettes de thon dessinée dessus, mais sans le logo Apple ?




the Captain igloo's touch....


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2007)

béné a dit:


> the Captain igloo's touch....




Ou la Jean-Louis Borloo's touch...


----------

